
AI can distinguish between gay and straight faces with accuracies of up to 91% - feelthepain
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21728614-machines-read-faces-are-coming-advances-ai-are-used-spot-signs
======
feelthepain
"When shown one photo each of a gay and straight man, both chosen at random,
the model distinguished between them correctly 81% of the time. When shown
five photos of each man, it attributed sexuality correctly 91% of the time.
The model performed worse with women, telling gay and straight apart with 71%
accuracy after looking at one photo, and 83% accuracy after five. In both
cases the level of performance far outstrips human ability to make this
distinction. Using the same images, people could tell gay from straight 61% of
the time for men, and 54% of the time for women. This aligns with research
which suggests humans can determine sexuality from faces at only just better
than chance."

